# Russian Convoy



## kurt2997 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, as my search for veterans of the River Plate did not turn up much, I am now turning my efforts into finding anyone who served in the Arctic/Russian Convoys up until 1944. If anyone knows anyone then please reply in this forum or send me a PM. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Good Day Alex,My late uncle George Gray McArdle was assistant steward on Empire Kinsman 22.12.42 - 11.11.43 they was stuck in Murmansk for 9 months after being on convoy JW53, where the ship was bombed. I believe the bomb fell into No.3 hold which was between the wheelhouse & funnel & ammunition had been stowed in there which, obviously, caused a bit of damage & quite a few casualties?Regards, Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Mic Errington (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there,

I know my father was on one of the Russian convoys but which one and which ship I cannot say. Should it jog any memories though his name was Arthur Errington known as Eddie. He sailed with Everards before the war on their Thames Sailing barges but in the war was in the Royal Artiliary and ended up with the DEMS (defensively equiped merchant ships) as an anti aircraft gunner. In the extreemly unlikely event that anyone reading this knew him I would be very interested in chatting. Dad fell very much into the 'I don't want to talk about it' catagory which I had to respect but very much regretted.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

My Step Father also sailed on the Russian convoys,he served in the Royal Artillery he was assigned to the Defence of Merchant ships, like a lot of his generation he seldom if ever spoke of the war and its to late now to ask him,for instance I know for certain he was in Bombay when a ammunition ship blew up caused great destruction and loss of life, I have a small booklet printed in India about that event,a few wartime Russian ten Ruble notes, nothing else no photographs letters or names of ships or any other information.
Sadly it is often the case when we get older and take an interest in the past ourselves it is to late to speak to the people who knew most about it.


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Murmansk Run - US Ships....*



kurt2997 said:


> Hello everyone, as my search for veterans of the River Plate did not turn up much, I am now turning my efforts into finding anyone who served in the Arctic/Russian Convoys up until 1944. If anyone knows anyone then please reply in this forum or send me a PM. Thanks.
> 
> Alex


Alex, 

You may want to browse through Project Liberty Ship's website.. http://www.liberty-ship.com/. as there are some who currently work aboard the SS JOHN W BROWN in Baltimore, MD. One gentleman in particular, I do know fairly well.. Blackie Blockston was on a Murmansk run and had his ship sunk out from under him. Here's a link on the Project Liberty Ship website about Blackie - http://www.liberty-ship.com/html/people/blockston.html 

Blackie is a super guy.. I hope to see him in two weeks when the BROWN does its next Chesapeake Bay living history cruise. 

Also, here's a link from the Project Liberty Ship website about US merchant ships on the Murmansk runs..

http://www.usmm.org/murmanskships.html 

Hope this helps.. if you need/want more, send me a PM or email and I'll see what I can dig up when I go to the BROWN..


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Mic, what was your dads date of birth. there might be something at Kew.
I can see one that might fit.
R193662 ERRINGTON A 04/02/1915 BRADFORD


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Tony D said:


> for instance I know for certain he was in Bombay when a ammunition ship blew up caused great destruction and loss of life


Would it be the destruction of FORT STIKINE 14th April 1944.



> Sadly it is often the case when we get older and take an interest in the past ourselves it is to late to speak to the people who knew most about it.


Been in the same boat Tony and very sad indeed.

Tracing the records of Maritime Royal Artillery DEMS gunners is not easy but if you could find out one ship preferably one at the end of his service then it is possible to retrospectively trace his ships via crew agreements as all military personnel signed ship's articles. The agreement amongst other things will usually show the name of the previous ship

Regards


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Since both were in the Royal Artillery wouldn't their military records show some details of postings?
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Since both were in the Royal Artillery wouldn't their military records show some details of postings?
> Cheers
> Kris


Not necessarily so, Kris. DEMS Navy usually show the accounting base rather than the individual ships. that said, I have seen ships mentioned on some records. DEMS Army not so clear I am afraid. Records I have seen mention no ships. But I would always suggest getting a copy of an individuals record to be sure. The cost for this would be £30.

Regards


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Hugh.
I wasn't certain how much detail would be included.
My father's record from WWII is very sparse which makes me glad I've got his paybook.
Whereas my grandfather's Boer/WWI record and greatgrandfather's 19th century record both have a wealth of posting detail.
If the record shows a posting to a DEMS HQ port area accounting base it may at least give a lead to shipping records for that port and timeframe.
One has to have a touch of Sherlock Holmes in the blood. (Jester)

Regards
Kris


----------



## paulgill (Dec 19, 2021)

kurt2997 said:


> Hello everyone, as my search for veterans of the River Plate did not turn up much, I am now turning my efforts into finding anyone who served in the Arctic/Russian Convoys up until 1944. If anyone knows anyone then please reply in this forum or send me a PM. Thanks.


----------

